
Old School Color Cycling with HTML5 (2011) - FatalLogic
http://www.effectgames.com//effect/article-Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5.html
======
FatalLogic
Launch the demo to see what it's about

Inspired by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24268346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24268346)

Older discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1546135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1546135)

